# Big Big



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

Griffon Vulture


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 22, 2007)

Another great shot LP... One of these days, I'll have to come over so you can teach me how to shoot birds (with cameras).


----------



## SleepingWolf (Apr 22, 2007)

wonderful shot


----------



## benwiggins (Apr 22, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

it was going for you, wasn't it?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoa, what a killer shot!! It doesn't get any better than that.  You must be terribly happy with that one.


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 22, 2007)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Whoa, what a killer shot!! It doesn't get any better than that.  You must be terribly happy with that one.



oh come on, it ain't THAT good. 

but thanks anyway


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2007)

It's purdy   (I swear, I need that automatic answer button)


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet! :thumbup: Thats quite the intimidating looking bird.


----------



## boogaguy (Apr 22, 2007)

Its nice when the planets line up..


----------



## doenoe (Apr 22, 2007)

Good capture 
Vultures are cool. Nice, big and pretty slow. Makes them easier to shoot eh. Way easier then a falcon.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Apr 22, 2007)

Stop posting such good shots! Ha, you are making me jealous


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 23, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> Sweet! :thumbup: Thats quite the intimidating looking bird.



nah, vultures are big softies 



doenoe said:


> Good capture
> Vultures are cool. Nice, big and pretty slow. Makes them easier to shoot eh. Way easier then a falcon.



I have to say they are the funniest things in the World when they are coming in to land



oCyrus55 said:


> Stop posting such good shots! Ha, you are making me jealous



sorry but I blame the rest of you, you lot keep raising the bar


----------



## danir (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shot.
Where you playing dead for it to come?

Dani.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 23, 2007)

Awsome capture :thumbup:


----------



## TIM9G (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a great shot. Stop being so good!!!  

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks everyone and sorry Tim ;-)


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 24, 2007)

danir said:


> Great shot.
> Where you playing dead for it to come?
> 
> Dani.


 

He wasn't playing - that is his natural state - the bird took one look at him and thought - Hmm here's a food source that will see me through the summer - I believe it did try to carry him off but failed. 

When I saw it was 'Big Bird' I thought 'wow' he's got the big yellow one off of Sesamie Street


----------



## zendianah (Apr 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> it was going for you, wasn't it?


 

Alex of course it was.... LP was in his sexy Otter outfit... Strutting around... :stun:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> He wasn't playing - that is his natural state - the bird took one look at him and thought - Hmm here's a food source that will see me through the summer - I believe it did try to carry him off but failed.
> 
> When I saw it was 'Big Bird' I thought 'wow' he's got the big yellow one off of Sesamie Street



I have you know Ray I can move when I need to



zendianah said:


> Alex of course it was.... LP was in his sexy Otter outfit... Strutting around... :stun:



I told you to keep that to yourself


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 24, 2007)

I think this is my favourite bird photo you've posted since I've been here.    Must be good as I don't usually comment on the bird shots as I have little knowledge or understanding of what's involved to get a good shot...except I can't do it.  I really like the way the thin strip of grass is also in perfect focus.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 26, 2007)

flyingseale said:


> I think this is my favourite bird photo you've posted since I've been here.    Must be good as I don't usually comment on the bird shots as I have little knowledge or understanding of what's involved to get a good shot...except I can't do it.  I really like the way the thin strip of grass is also in perfect focus.



 is it really that good? I only posted the shot because I'd not taken anything new for a week. I really consider it to be a bit of a snap shot compared to the others I've posted but I've had a few people tell me how good it is, strange. Its a very easy shot to take, as Daan mentions Vultures are very slow in the air and even slower when trying to land, maybe thats why I don't think that much of it, it really is an easy shot to take.

but thank you anyway


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> is it really that good?


I think so but I appreciate what you mean about it being an easy shot to take and therefore not necessarily challenging which might then lead you to consider it as just ordinary.  But I'm looking at it and thinking (1) I will probably never see a vulture this close and in flight, (2) because it's landing on the ground you get to see a bird of prey from a different angle to what is normally shown, ie, from below or standing on a branch, (3) also because of the ground, there is foreground interest in the shot when often what surrounds the bird is a distraction such as a messy nest or a blurred tree/branch and (4) the composition is aesthetically pleasing anyway, regardless of the subject matter.  To see what I mean by this, stare at the screen and relax your focus so you get two images all blurry.  The strong, dark shape of the vulture still pops out of the image.


----------



## astrodav68 (Apr 26, 2007)

all your bird's pictures are wonderful

thank you for sharing


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 27, 2007)

Flyingsearle, get yourself down to the Hawk Conservancy near Andover and you can also get shots like that and believe me you will see vultures closer than that shot ;-)


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll stick it in a new thread actually as I feel like I'm hijacking!


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 27, 2007)

Stunning work!  Thats an awesome capture


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 28, 2007)

cheers


----------

